# Ceriatone Matchless Spitfire clone



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

As my intesest in amps increases and particularly with how much I use my 5E3 clone, I was wondering if here's there potential to build some sort of franken amp, following one of the classic layouts.

It was an old tube radio / phonograph. Lots of iron there and it seems to be 6V6 powered.

What do you think?





Sorry, all old pictures were with photobucket and are deleted. Fresh pics can be seen in the most recent posts.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Absofrickin'lutely.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This might interest you Mike:

http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/163098-electrohome_chippendale_iii_mono_6v6_tube_amplifier 

Found this pic of what it might have looked like originally...impressive cabinet work!












Cheers

Dave


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> This might interest you Mike:
> 
> http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/163098-electrohome_chippendale_iii_mono_6v6_tube_amplifier
> 
> ...



Yup! I have the cabinet. It's in rough shape and not worth keeping. It was a nice piece of wood working though.

I'm hoping the trannies and chassis are useful.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice find!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

LOL, I "found" it because I was using the old cabinet as a stand for my TV. I decided to get a more modern stand because the old cabinet was in rough shape.

I had been meaning to look inside because I knew it was a tube driven hifi from the 50's and the pics are what I found.

I need to take it to someone and find out what I have in terms of transformers. That will determine what I do with it I think.

I know a few guys ;-).


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

is that 6J5 the preamp tube?

you could probably build a 5E3 deluxe out of it


where is the on/off/vol switch etc? diagram says it's on the front, but I don't see anything?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

There's a second chassis containing the radio and controls. I can rip that out too if there's any reason to.


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

( Just noticed this thread) I have a couple of similar salvaged chassis from old console amps etc. It would make a good donor for a 5E3 type build, similar to the one you already built. You could definitely salvage the power tranny, output tranny and choke ( the other small transformer-looking thing).

One of the first things to check is the condition of the wires coming out of the power transformer. If they are stiff, brittle and look heat-baked, then the tranny is most likely shot. But in your pictures they look pretty good. They have the normal colour coding (hi-voltage is the 3 red/yellow wires, 6.3V heater for the tubes is green, 5V for rectifier is yellow) and will definitely power enough tubes for a 5E3 or similar build. The big silver can capacitor is most likely toast. 

The 6J5 preamp tube is not very common, you would probably want to rewire that section to use a 12AX7, and would most likely want to use 2 12AX7's with the tone control stuck between them. ( standard 5E3 design).

However, since you have already built one 5E3, might I suggest building something else? Take a look on Ceriatone's site for the layout of their Spitfire clone. It is a simple EL84-based design that would make use of your donor components, and would give you something different than the 5E3 you already have. (More Marshall, less Fender.)


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks like it's just the power section. The 6J5 is probably the phase inverter. Judging by the diagram, the preamp is on the other chassis.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yes, that's correct. Fortunately I discovered this BEFORE I tossed the cabinet. The preamp shares a chassis with the radio. 

I have it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

buckaroobanzai said:


> ( Just noticed this thread) I have a couple of similar salvaged chassis from old console amps etc. It would make a good donor for a 5E3 type build, similar to the one you already built. You could definitely salvage the power tranny, output tranny and choke ( the other small transformer-looking thing).
> 
> One of the first things to check is the condition of the wires coming out of the power transformer. If they are stiff, brittle and look heat-baked, then the tranny is most likely shot. But in your pictures they look pretty good. They have the normal colour coding (hi-voltage is the 3 red/yellow wires, 6.3V heater for the tubes is green, 5V for rectifier is yellow) and will definitely power enough tubes for a 5E3 or similar build. The big silver can capacitor is most likely toast.
> 
> ...


That was exactly what I was hoping to hear. 

More Marshall, less Fender is what I would like to build this time. I'm thinking head and cab.

I'll definitely have a look.


Thanks!

Hmmm, yup, 15 watts EL84 with a 1 X 12 Closed back.

That's the ticket.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I sent an e-mail to the order desk at Ceriatone.


Spitfire Kit Package #1

Greetings,

I would like to purchase the item below. If at all possible I would prefer to avoid UPS. DHL is better. USPS is fine. If UPS MUST be used I’ll ask you to ship to my Lewisburg, Tennessee Factory.

Sorry to rant, but with UPS going from the US to Canada we get severely ripped off by their usurious brokerage fees. Fed Ex is much, much better.

Anyway, if you would direct me as to how to complete the order I would appreciate it.





Package 1
USD 350.00
4.0 kg
All components with assembled board, front plate, rear plate, and chassis. No OT, no PT, no choke, no tubes and no cabinet.



Thank You,

------------------------–---—------------------—
So, I'll get my man Derrick Bell to make me a head cab and I'll have a nice 15 watt amp.


Thanks again for the advice. I could be dangerous without it, LOL.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

buckaroobanzai said:


> ( Just noticed this thread) I have a couple of similar salvaged chassis from old console amps etc. It would make a good donor for a 5E3 type build, similar to the one you already built. You could definitely salvage the power tranny, output tranny and choke ( the other small transformer-looking thing).
> 
> One of the first things to check is the condition of the wires coming out of the power transformer. If they are stiff, brittle and look heat-baked, then the tranny is most likely shot. But in your pictures they look pretty good. They have the normal colour coding (hi-voltage is the 3 red/yellow wires, 6.3V heater for the tubes is green, 5V for rectifier is yellow) and will definitely power enough tubes for a 5E3 or similar build. The big silver can capacitor is most likely toast.
> 
> ...



Ok, on your kind advice I bought the Ceriatone Matchless Spitfire kit, sans trannies and tubes.

It may be a few weeks before I get down to building, but I'm looking forward to it.

I may seek further advice in confirming that the power and output transformers I have are ok.

Thanks again!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Milkman said:


> I may seek further advice in confirming that the power and output transformers I have are ok.



Something you may want to do is confirm that you have enough current capacity in the heater circuit (6.3V) of your power transformer. Those EL84 tubes draw a lot more than 6V6's do. (They draw as much as a 6L6 I believe) Count the tubes in the old unit and look up what they draw for heater current. Include the pre-amp section too if it doesn't have it's own power transformer. Add it up, get a total and compare that total to the sum of the tubes in your new amp kit.
If the pre-amp shares the PT with the power amp, you'll be home-free for sure.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> Something you may want to do is confirm that you have enough current capacity in the heater circuit (6.3V) of your power transformer. Those EL84 tubes draw a lot more than 6V6's do. (They draw as much as a 6L6 I believe) Count the tubes in the old unit and look up what they draw for heater current. Include the pre-amp section too if it doesn't have it's own power transformer. Add it up, get a total and compare that total to the sum of the tubes in your new amp kit.
> If the pre-amp shares the PT with the power amp, you'll be home-free for sure.


Thanks very much for the tip. I'd love to use the old trannies but not if the build quality suffers.

I'll check it out and will likely also have an expert take a look.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

And just like that the amp is built?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

MarkM said:


> And just like that the amp is built?



Yup, I woke up one morning and the amp fairies had built this nice Matchless Spitfire clone. Crafty little beggars.

Actually here are some gut shots. It was a fun build. I just dusted it off last night and it fired right up. Nice little amp.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Milkman said:


> View attachment 284876


Cool amp. I dig that aesthetic of the old radio knob on the back (Z control), but I think black chickenheads would really 'complete' the look on the front panel - especially being a Matchless clone. Just one man's opinion. 

And WTF is with the E-bow floating eerily in mid-air to the left of the amp? I know they are magical devices but that takes it to a new level.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Cool amp. I dig that aesthetic of the old radio knob on the back (Z control), but I think black chickenheads would really 'complete' the look on the front panel - especially being a Matchless clone. Just one man's opinion.
> 
> And WTF is with the E-bow floating eerily in mid-air to the left of the amp? I know they are magical devices but that takes it to a new level.


I agree that chicken head knobs would look perfect on that amp. I just wanted to use the old wooden knobs. Initially I intended to use some of the components of the old radio the knobs came from as well, but had to settle for just the knobs.

The e-bow is just a sticker but I do have the e-bow on a shelf.


----------

